# Homemade and Modified lights - Threads of Interest



## Unforgiven

CPF Modder's "Yellow Pages" 

Modding & other stuff I am willing to do for free

Modified Flashlights Reference DataBase

Introducing the LED Pro Modders Program

How To Mod a Maglite P7 - 38 PICS

Introduction to modyfing flashlights ... - wquiles

Noctigon copper mcpcb mod for P60 setups (improving thermal pathway)  - LilKevin715


----------

